# Where to find cigar making paraphanelia ? (cutting boards, molds, etc)



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

(sorry I don't have perm. to post in the buy/sell forum)

Does anyone know of a place that sells USED (as in by rollers) cigar making equipment?

Specifically, I'm looking for:

- cutting board (really worked in with tobacco stains)
- chaveta
- cigar end cutter
- molds (also really worked in)


I'll be heading to Cuba in the spring and if I haven't found anything by then, I'll try my luck and just asking at a factory tour if they have any old stuff they'd part with. But if I can find something before then, 'twould be much easier 

I should not, that no... I'm not planning on taking up cigar rolling. :loco: These are for decorative purpose.

Yes I tried Ebay but there was only one cutting board I could find, and it looked rather clean and dry. I'm looking for a real dark and worked-in one. And VERY preferably all the above items from use in central America... (not that I have anything against US cigar factories..)


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Authentic Wooden Cigar Mold
1 Complete Mold - Cigars International


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

can also find molds on the devil site -- Cigarbid.com Auctions

But I can't be held responsible for what you buy after you check it out!!! LOL!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Authentic Wooden Cigar Mold
> 1 Complete Mold - Cigars International


They also have the Wooden mold available on MMAO... might be able to get an even better deal.

Make Me an Offer


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

If CI has molds, it might behoove you to contact the customer service DP and ask about the other items you are looking for.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

GREAT links guys!! Thank you !!


----------



## soonersublime (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is a few molds

cigar mold items - Get great deals on Collectibles, Crafts items on eBay.com!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

AAACCK!! Cigars International IS A JOKE! (Sorry to offend everyone who lives and dies by that site) Ok maybe calling them a 'joke' is a bit much, but I DID laugh out loud after the phone call was done.

They are: CIGARS *USA*

They do not ship outside of the USA. WHY do they call themselves Cigars International???

GRRRR!!!

I was just about to order the cigar mold from them, went to create an account, and saw that only US states were listed as a billing address. So I called the 800 number, and she said that due to laws, they are unable to ship tobacco products outside of the USA.

!!!??? I was ordering A BLOCK OF WOOD ! Not to mention, isn't there TONS of online web sites in the US that ship cigars all over the world?? DIdn't my last shipment from Atlantic Cigar just come from the States?

Anyway... it comes down to... 

- Cigars "International" : does not ship internationally
- A block of wood (with no tobacco product ordered): is classified as tobacco.
- Their reasoning is that they are not allowed to ship tobacco outside of the US, yet there's all sorts of web sites that do so.

GRRR!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

soonersublime said:


> Here is a few molds
> 
> cigar mold items - Get great deals on Collectibles, Crafts items on eBay.com!


Yah I was looking at them last night, but I specifically am looking for a non-figurado mold, and preferably one that looks really worked in.

This one here looked good, but $29US for shipping!? Not that I wouldn't pay it just so I could get the product, but just on principle I refuse to buy any item where the seller is making money off of shipping. C'mon - just put the real shipping price down and raise the product price!


----------

